# اقوال الاباء و المشاهير عن الكتاب المقدس



## The Dragon Christian (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*اولا // بعض اقوال الاباء :​​


القديس العظيم الانبا انطونيوس :
" اتعب نفسك فى قراءه الاسفار المقدسه فهى تخلصك من النجاسه "

القديس غريغوريوس الكبير : 
" ان كتاب الله نهر فيه يمكن ان يعوم الفيل كما انه يمكن ان يعبره الحمل الصغير "

القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم : 
" من يعرف الكتاب المقدس حق المعرفه لن يتعثر فى شئ بل سيحتمل كل شئ بصبر و نبل "

القديس اوغسطينوس : 
" الكتاب المقدس هو سيف الانتصار على فيض الخلاعه التى اوشكت ان تقضى على الاداب المسيحيه "

القديس جيروم​: " اذا احببت كتابك المقدس فلن تكمل بعد شهوه الجسد "

القديس مار اسحق السريانى​: " قراءه الكتاب المقدس تنير العقل و تعلم النفس الحديث مع الله "

القديس امبروسيوس :
" نخاطب الرب اذ نصلى و نصغى اليه اذ نقرأ الكتاب المقدس "​


ثانيا // بعض اقوال مشاهير العالم​​

جورج واشنطن 
( 1732 – 1799 ) و هو احد اعظم رؤساء امريكا : " يستحيل حكم العالم حكما عادلا بدون الله و الكتاب المقدس "

ابراهام لنكولن ( 1809 – 1865 ) 
و هو ايضا واحد من اعظم رؤساء امريكا : " لولا الكتاب المقدس ما عرفنا الخطأ من الصواب ، و كل ما يختص بمصلحه البشر هنا و هناك مدون فيه ، و فوق هذا فقد كان لنور الوحى الرائع تأثير اصلاحى على الجنس البشرى "

ثيؤدور روزفلت 
( تولى الرئاسه فى امريكا من 1937 – 1945 ) : " ان الانسان الذى ليس له علاقه بالكتاب المقدس يخسلا خساره ينبغى الاسراع الى تعويضها بكل الجهد "

الملكه فيكتوريا ( 1819 -1901 ) 
ملكه انجلترا : اجابت سفيرا لاحدى الدول الافريقيه و قد سالها عن سر عظمه بريطانيا فأشارت بيدها الى الكتاب المقدس و قالت " هذا هو سر قوه انجلترا "

روبرت بويل ( 1627 -1691 ) 
العالم الانجليزى الشهير : " مثل الكتاب المقدس بين الالكتب مثل الماس بين الاحجار الكريمه اثمنها و اشدها لمعانا و اكثرها فعلا فى نشر النور و اقواها و اصحها فى التأثير "

اسحق نيوتن (1642 -1727 ) 
رئيس الفلاسفه : " اننا نحسب كتاب الله ابلغ فلسفه فاننى اجد فيع علامات اثبت على صدقه مما فى اى تاريخ اخر"

فرنسيس بيكون ( 1561 – 1626 ) 
العلامه الفرنسى : " ان خلائقك يا الهى كانت لى كتاب و لكن كتابك فاقها جميعا .... ان الكتاب المقدس جدير بالدراسه اكثر من اى كتاب اخر"

جون لوك (1632 – 1704 )
الفيلسوف الفرنسى : " انى اقبل بكل ممنونيه نور الوحى و افرح به لانه اراحنى فى امور كثيره . الامر الذى لا اقدر عليه بعقلى الضعيف "

جان جاك روسو ( 1712 – 1778 )
الفيلسوف الفرنسى : " اننى اعترف بان عظمه الكتاب المقدس تدهشنى كما ان طهاره الانجيل تؤثر على نفسى "

جوته ( 1749 -1832 ) 
الشاعر الالمانى : " ليتقدم العالم كما يريد و لترتق فروع البحث البشرى الى منتهاها فليس منها ما يقوم مقام الكتاب المقدس الذى هو اساس طل تهذيب و مصدر كا ارتقاء "

دانيال وبستر ( 1782 – 1852 ) 
صاحب قاموس الكتاب المقدس : "قد قرأت الكتاب المقدس كله عده مرات و اما الان فأقرأه مره فى كل سنه فانه افضل كتاب للمشرعين كما للاهوتيين ، و انا اشفق على الانسان الذى لا يجد فيه غذاء لافكاره و قوانين لسيرته "

السير وليم جونز : 
وهو واحد من اعظم رجال القضاء و القانون المعاصرين :" اننى قرات الكتاب المقدس قانونيا و بانتباه و انا الان لهذا الراى ان الكتاب المقدس بغض النظر عن اصله الالهى يحوى بلاغه حقيقيه و جمالا فائقا و ادابا نقيه و تواريخ هامه و ارق اساليب الشعر و الفصاحه اكثر مما يمكن ان يجمع فى باقى الكتب جميها"

فرادى : 
مكتشف مغناطيسيه الكهرباء : " لماذا يضل الناس و عندهم الكتاب المقدس"

تشارلز ديكنز : 
الاديب الانجليزى الشهير : الكتاب المقدس هو افضل كتاب عرفه العالم "

غاندى : 
الزعيم الهندى : " الكتاب المقدس تاج الكتب و الموعظه على الجبل هى دره هذا التاج​

ايماننا المسيحى صادق و اكيد
القس بيشوى حلمى
كنيسه الانبا انطونيوس بشبرا​​*


----------



## أنجيلا (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> غاندى :
> الزعيم الهندى : " الكتاب المقدس تاج الكتب و الموعظه على الجبل هى دره هذا التاج


*عجبتني ده كثييييييييييير

ميرسي للموضوع الرائع*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للمرور.......


----------



## e-Sword (31 مايو 2013)

*رائع جدااااااااااااااا*


----------

